# Great herping trip except...



## Fuscus (Nov 18, 2009)

Last night had storms forecast and you could feel electricity in the air so obviously I had to do what any sane person would do and go herping. I wandered off to a different place than normal because I wanted a photo of a Queensland tiger. Tiger snakes are quite difficult to locate in Queensland and I had not seen one. As I was driving down the highway there was lighting everywhere and the radio was warning of bad hail ( if you live in Queensland you should know bad hail is something to be wary of)
Anyhow I turned off the Bruce, travelled about 500 meters and there is a snake crossing the road and - TADA - its a tiger. And a spectacular one too. As expected it was totally different to the other tigers I've seen ( mainly from SA), a greenish head but the rest of the animal was two tone brown. The banding was very distinct but split down the spine, on the left the banding was light,dark,light while on the right it was dark,light,dark giving the animal a checker board pattern.
Of course photos were required and , strangely enough, I had my camera in my hand. So a quick focus and ...

nothing 

eek :shock:

Quick check of the camera in the dark and second attempt then 

nothing 

Gee wizz, My lovely camera has just scored! ( not the exact words I used )

The animal decided it had enough and bolted off at high speed. I went back to the car and in the light I saw that I forgot to turn the flash on.

AGHHHH.

Continued drive - then came across a very small carpet python, if it was a captive animal I would have said less than six months. By the time I got out of the car it disappeared.

Then another carpet, skinny about 1.2 meters, but right outside a house. I didn't stop because this isolated houses can be trouble.

Then another carpet about 1.2 meters I got a couple of snaps but he wasn't going to pose for me.

I had been out now for about half an hour, the wind and lightning was getting worse so I called it a night, went home, unplugged all the electrics and sent the evening taking not very good lightning shots from my top balcony. I appears that a good way to stop lightning is to point a camera at it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool pics Fuscy, love a Queensland storm. 
To bad about the tiger, you must be bleeding.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 18, 2009)

We got that storm here ..it was a pearler...the wind was strong ..and due to the dry conditions so many branches were dropped ...and debris everywhere ...but we needed it and I hope we have a fair few more storms on the way with plenty of hard down pouring rain ....only problem today is it will be in the high 30's and be like a sauna due to the wet ground ...but ya gotta love summer storms in QLD


----------



## krusty (Nov 18, 2009)

sounds like a good night out anway,as for that tiger maybe next time.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome looking carpet python. Bugger about the tiger. Ive never seen a tiger snake after dark down here!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good night Fuscus...I was gunna go out and explore the sunshine coast last night and do some herping but the storm put a damper on that, Im gunna have to go out one night while Im up here.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 25, 2009)

Just looking through my pics and found this photo of a different tiger. See how the banding behind the neck does not line up. The Tiger I described had that most of the way down its body


----------

